
Does it annoy you when unstyled content displays before CSS loads? - pjbrunet
What&#x27;s your ideal preference vs. practical preference?<p>- Load CSS asynchronously?<p>- Load CSS first and ignore the &quot;Pagespeed Insight&quot; complaint?<p>- It&#x27;s not a big deal, nobody cares.<p>- Load all styles last.<p>- Load important styles first, unimportant last.<p>- Load CSS in stages and chunk out the visible parts with progressive gzip.<p>- Some other point of view.
======
Nadya
I'm an extreme minority.

I have CSS disabled and if your site isn't easily navigable without CSS, I
leave.

~~~
siquick
What are you reasons for this?

~~~
Nadya
I visit websites for information and to read them. Not to see how fancy
designers can make the page look.

E:

If your page doesn't make sense without CSS enabled, your content is a mess
and no amount of design is going to make it better.

[http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/](http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/)

~~~
bbcbasic
I would upvote you but I can't without CSS.

------
brudgers
I'm a bit confused by the question. On the one hand, it seems like it is
targeted at users, since it's about annoying behavior. On the other hand, the
options are technical and each of them is great when not leading to the user
experience sucking and all of the suck when they lead to the user experience
sucking.

My preference then is for software that doesn't suck and the way to get there
is by testing implementations rather than picking a strategy based on personal
bias. CSS should make for a better user experience, and that means that nobody
should be aware of it.

Good luck.

~~~
pjbrunet
I figure a large percentage of HN users are technically sophisticated, and
that point of view is as interesting to me as the non-technical point of view.

------
jamesdelaneyie
I'd take a look at the Gaurdian's (Newspaper) web team's presentation on this:
Deck: [https://speakerdeck.com/patrickhamann/breaking-news-
at-1000m...](https://speakerdeck.com/patrickhamann/breaking-news-at-1000ms-
front-trends-2014)

Video: [https://vimeo.com/100505617](https://vimeo.com/100505617)

------
bbcbasic
It's not a big deal, nobody cares.

I'd prefer if it is readable without CSS though, as sometimes the CSS won't
load from the CDN or whatever. That happens sometimes at home, must be
something to do with my ISP.

------
siquick
If it makes the page load quicker then I'm all for it.

------
RexRollman
It's not a big deal, nobody cares.

